# Smoked Cheese Suggestions



## raidbean (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey, everyone! I’ve never smoked cheese, so I know nothing about it. Well, it’s go time and I’m ready. Just looking for some cheese & wood tips and suggestions. Currently using a MES. Thanks!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you have a separate smoke generator?    No heat is used to do smoked cheese.   With an MES smoker, most of us would suggest a AMNPS from Amazen:

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## raidbean (Dec 26, 2015)

See,this is why I ask questions. Thank you for preventing me from melting a block of cheese in my smoker! 





cmayna said:


> Do you have a separate smoke generator?    No heat is used to do smoked cheese.   With an MES smoker, most of us would suggest a AMNPS from Amazen:
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## heavydlite (Dec 28, 2015)

In my Bradley smoker, I don't let it get above 75 degrees for the 2.5 - 3 hours of smoke time. 
A pan of ice in the smoker can help keep the temp down if needed, just make sure the pan doesn't overflow when it melts. 
Then I bag up the cheese and let it age in the fridge for at least a week to improve its flavour. I like hickory smoke but the wife likes apple smoked cheese


----------



## goliath (Dec 28, 2015)

Here is the cheese bible......
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view
he is also great about answering back when ya send him a message.

Goliath


----------



## driedstick (Dec 29, 2015)

GOLIATH said:


> Here is the cheese bible......
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view
> he is also great about answering back when ya send him a message.
> 
> Goliath










   I have been going for color lately and not time,,so far so good LOL 

Good luck and let us know 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2016)

I agree with DS, and also that is what Mr. T mentions in his cheese smoking how-to smokin cheese bible, - Its all about the color, the color of the CHEESE!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2016)

GOLIATH said:


> Here is the cheese bible......
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view
> he is also great about answering back when ya send him a message.
> 
> Goliath


AGREED!!!!!!  Mr T is your man !


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 2, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> AGREED!!!!!!  Mr T is your man !


Mr T knows his cheese.....He always is the go to guy!

Have fun smoking your cheese,

John


----------

